# gas tank vent



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

pulled tank out of my 65 gto. was leaking where neck connected to tank. tank looks pretty new. there is a vent tube in side of filler neck with no connections. sending unit has a 1/4 inch tube that is capped.is an air car, but not useable. should either of these vents be used. motor is a 455 with 62 heads.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't speak directly to a '65, but on my '67 there is a vent that goes into the trunk and back out again. The Ames catalog shows a vent kit for a '65.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

army6741 said:


> pulled tank out of my 65 gto. was leaking where neck connected to tank. tank looks pretty new. there is a vent tube in side of filler neck with no connections. sending unit has a 1/4 inch tube that is capped.is an air car, but not useable. should either of these vents be used. motor is a 455 with 62 heads.


We are also in the wrong forum (2004-2006) but I don't know how to move this en masse.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I suppose I didn't try to answer your question. I do ok without the return line on my '67 a/c car. I believe the tank vent shown is needed. If you have a full tank of gas and get on it, gas could come out of the vent on the side of the filler neck. You can cap it, but then I think you might have a back pressure problem when fueling. Cap it and see how things behave.


----------



## lakedude2 (Jun 1, 2017)

The 1965 GTO Gas tank vent is a piece of gas line with a u-shaped piece of steel line with a crimp in it fitted in one end. (available from Ames) Pull down the license plate, work off the old line if any is there. Put the vent piece of fuel line on the tank vent. I used spring clamps on both ends. On the bottom side of the trunk floor there is a bendable tab that bends over the steel line to hold it against the bottom side of the trunk floor. Job done


----------

